# brother drum and page reset



## bernardus (Oct 13, 2004)

Anyone know how to reset the drum and page counter on a brother 1430 or 1450 laser?
Furthermore the toner reset when enough toner is present but the printer stopped.
bernardus


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

I take it there weren't any instructions with the new drum?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm guessing he wants to keep using the old drum.


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

All I found in the manual was when you replace the drum follow the instructions with the new drum as far as how to reset the counter. Not much help I know.


----------



## bernardus (Oct 13, 2004)

I just found out withoet your knowledgement how to reset the counter

It's just holding the button on the front while switching on the printer and let the lightsequence run till it stops. An advertisepage will roll out and all runs well.
In the config screen printers options standard etc. you may be able to print out the config and see that indeed the Drumcounter is reset to 100%. Why cganging a drum that is absolutely allright?

bernardus


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I don't disagree, and thanks for the feedback. Since I have a brother printer, I may need this sometime...


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I used to have one of those animals as well. I called customer support a couple of times, as I did INDEED change the drum, only to be presented with the same irritating message. After the second time, I wrote down the instructions


----------



## bernardus (Oct 13, 2004)

Even if you exchange the drum for a new one you have to follow instructions
After installing the new drum hold the frontswitch pushed in even with the front open and wait while switching on till the drumlight extinguish, than the reset is complete.
If you don.t the counter keeps setted at a low level (0%). The new drum will not automatically reset the counter. Certain models do have a fuse that resets the counter just once. But with my instructions you may carry out a factory reset. The final result is a question renew drum Y or No? And a ad page is printed.

bernardus good luck.


----------

